# Puly cleaning tablets



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi guys and gals, I was wondering if Puly Caff 2.5 g cleaning tablets are good enough to clean the Barista express please as I could get a 60 tablets on eBay for £10.92. Against £12.99 for Sage tablets. Thanks


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I use Cafiza powder with my Sage. £8 for 900g, which will last a long time! Puly Caff should be fine.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Urnex-Cafiza-Coffee-Equipment-Cleaning-Powder/dp/B005CG8FMM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1462095207&sr=8-1&keywords=urnex+cafiza


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks Nick, do you place the powder same as tablet? And how much? Teaspoon?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Level teaspoon in the blind basket (or Sage rubber insert)

Can also use for cleaning pf/baskets etc


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Has to be cheaper than the Sage-own tablets...


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

I use puly caff (not the tablet) with my sage db at home. Doesn't have to be the tablets.

Sarah

http://www.hilltopbrews.co.uk


----------

